# ipod nano will nicht mehr



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

Hi!
ich hab mir vor ca 2 monaten einen ipod nano 4G mit 8GB gegönnt.
Nun das Problem:
Seit heute morgen scheint der mich nicht mehr zu mögen, heißt der Bildschirm leuchtet seitdem nur noch schwarz und er lässt sich nicht mehr ausschalten. Ich habe alles mögliche von den apple-reperaturvorschlägen abgearbeitet. Weder reseten geht , noch dass ich den ipod über itunes wiederherstellen kann, dabei bleibt itunes "hängen" und geht erst wieder wenn ich den ipod vom rechner trenne. 
Hat wer ne ahnung was ich da machen könnte?
Oder klarer Fall für die Garantie?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Danke für euer Feedback schonmal

Gruß
sechzger


----------



## aurionkratos (6. Juni 2009)

Warte einfach bis der Akku leer ist, er ist vermutlich nur abgestürtzt.


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

okay... 
werd ich mal machen
ach ja, was ich vergessen habe. Seit gestern hängte er sich während der Musikwiedergabe immer wieder auf, könnte das ein Vorzeichen gewesen sein?


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Probier ihn einfach öfters zu reseten. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch (allerdings mit dem classic). Oder reseten und während dem Reset ans iTunes dran. Kann Wunder wirken.
Sonst einfach warten bis Batterie leer ist.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

Okay...
das problem ist aber das er auf keine eingabe mehr reagiert;
und restet hab ich ihn bestimmt schon gefühlte 50 x 

oder wie meinst du das?
bitte erläutere das mal genauer...
das komische an der sache ist das windows den ipod nach ca 2min. erkennt und ihn im "Computer"-menü anzeigt...


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

iPod restartn und während dem restartn ans iTunes anschließen.
Sonst probier mal das iPod Bios aufzurufen (center button + rr). Mach dann mal im BIOS die ganzen Tests. Mal schauen ob alles noch richtig funzt (restartn=aus dem Bios heraus). Als letzte Alternative würde ich Vorschlagen irgendwie über ein Programm die Firmware neu draufzumachen (evtl. mit iPod Wizard). Sonst einfach mal den iPod über Nacht anlassen.
Mehr kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen.

ALLE ANGABEN OHNE GEWÄHR!!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

MERCI, dass es dich gibt!!!
Hat geklappt! 
Danke, Danke, Danke!!!


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Wie hast du es jetzt gelöst???
Wir wollen wissen wie das gelöst worden ist dass wir nicht nochmal nen neuen Thread aufmachen müssen.
btw.: No Problem, ich kenn mich ein bisschen mit iPods aus (schon beim 4 iPod)
btw2.: 12 Posts vor dir xD

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

ich hab deinen weg leicht abgeändert...
ich besitz ein Ladegerät von hama und hab den ipod daran angesteckt und gleichzeitig hab ich einmal restet und dann....
AUF EINMAL WAR DA EIN ANGEBISSER APFEL!!!!
unglaublich aber war^^ und das ganze nachdem ich mich fast tot resetet hatte, der akku war davor aber randvoll... komisch
Saugeil, hat neu gestartet und die mucke war sogar noch drauf


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Jo, saubere Arbeit .
Die Musik bleibt logischerweiße erhalten da es ja nur die Festplatte neu startet. Bei nem reset settings hätte es Nerven gekostet alles neu drauf zu kopieren.
Musste gestern bei meinem Classic 9500 (55,24 GB) Lieder neu draufmachen da ein Freund "zufällig" auf den reset settings chapter gedrückt hat . Was solls 1h hat er durchaus draufkopiert.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

^^
bei mir haut er die 7,2 GB Musik innerhalb von 7 min drauf.
lol^^


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Hehe, mit 7,2 gb könnt ich nicht leben (soll keine Beleidigung sein). Die Musik häuft sich und häuft sich und Festplattenspeicher geht flöten. Der wievielte iPod ist das schon???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

na ja. am PC sin ca. 60GB (legale) Lieder!!
und des is mein erster ipod, davor hat mein W810i herhalten müssen.
Sind schon Welten dazwischen...


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Jo, iPods FTW!!
Falls weitere Probleme/Fragen--->Tell me
Schau dir mal das iPod-Wizard Tool an. Ganz lustig.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

mit dem tool werkel ich erst rum wenn die garantie weg is, davor lass ich lieber die finger davon...fürs erste....


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Haha, kk
Hört sich dann wenn die Garantie flöten gegangen ist xD

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## sechzger (6. Juni 2009)

yo man, rasta^^
übrigens, des mit dem daheim reparieren is bei ipods auch super!
muss ma net immer gleich alles einschicken


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Juni 2009)

Ya man, rasta takin' over xD
Jop, da mach Apple schon gute Arbeit. Und wenn schon: einschicken->24H warten->zurück geschickt->Einwandfreie Funktion

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------

